# Taste of the Wild all life stages



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Opinions on this feed?

I did a search, saw nothing but didn't dig to deep.

I apologize if I missed a thread about it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love TOTW but not as a puppy food. So if your feeding adults it's great. I feed my boston terrier and my two 11 year old dogs TOTW and I love it. Everyone else a different food.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

all three of my dogs are on TOTW. I was having a lot of diarrhea problems with my husky and after about a week or so on TOTW, he was pooping like a normal dog! haha! but they all love it, and their coats are nice and shiny and just all around great!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I have 10lbs left of my feed right now and I'll be switching Jonezie over to it when it's down to 5lbs. High Prairie version...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I feed the High Prairie as well, I forgot to add that haha! I buy the 30 lb bags at my local feed store and get them for $38.95 without tax, my boss and I buy it in bulk and my guy drops tax for us! Also, I noticed my dogs BM's (bowel movements bhahah) were smaller and more compact and they didn't go as often.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Also, I noticed my dogs BM's (bowel movements bhahah) were smaller and more compact and they didn't go as often.


That's the beauty of having no fillers in the feed!

and FYI 38.95 for all looking is kinda cheap (dang good deal). it's typically about 45 before tax....just keeping all reading informed.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

make sure if you switch your dog to TOTW that you shop around! Because yeah, I paid around $45 when I went to one of the local pet stores called Pet Supplies Plus.. but I went to the feeds store and his was $38.95 So definitely check around your local feeds stores and whatnot. My PetSmart doesn't carry it, but I dunno about anywhere else!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea being in a small town im pretty limited. got 1 pet store, and then tractor supply as far as places to get feed.

got 15lbs, didnt wanna buy to much for the first time, for 21.00 before tax.

and yea I've got both my dogs on it. 14 weeks and 7 months.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome! TOTW is in my eyes the best of the best. It gets a 6 star ( best rating ), is comparable to some of the more expensive brands fanatics swear by ( and in my eyes is still better ) yet costs less then some of those other bands.


As far as putting pups on it, its fine as long as you start them on the Pacific Stream and work your way up to the High Prairie after the pup matures more.

I work at a Pet Supply shop ( no live stock thank god:clap: ) and out of all the brands I recommend this one is on top and I never have a unsatisfied customer!

BTW, move to the state of Delaware and you wont have to worry about taxes:rofl: Thats still not a bad buy though. We sell all varieties available in the 30lb bags for 44.99$ no tax.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok so I should buy pacific stream and keep him on it through a couple bags or what. When would you suggest moving him on to the all life stages.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Ok so I should buy pacific stream and keep him on it through a couple bags or what. When would you suggest moving him on to the all life stages.


They are all 'all life stages' types but the Pacific Stream has less proteins and other nutrients that might be to much for a developing puppy. Dont forget, TOTW is a highly digestible kibble and Bison and Venison is a highly and easily digested meat so you really do get the full effect out of its nutrient contents.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

oh ok, thanks +repd


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> all three of my dogs are on TOTW. I was having a lot of diarrhea problems with my husky and after about a week or so on TOTW, he was pooping like a normal dog! haha! but they all love it, and their coats are nice and shiny and just all around great!


I got a guy that comes in to the store that has a Husky. The day he got it he came in for food and was getting Iams. I sold him a bag of both Iams and TOTW ( for transitioning ) and the dog looks amazing! I was raised around Huskies and man this things looks great especially its coat!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

there are a lot of people who swear by this food, but it was definitely a "no go" on 3 out of 3 dogs at my house.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use to feed Tasha 2 cup of food but now that she is on the TOTW she has cut back to 1 cup of food and is in great shape for e 11 year old dog. She looks like any 5 year old in my house.

Again I do not support it as an all life stage food for a growing puppy. The protein for one and in puppy formulas they are made for growing puppies and have high and/or less of certain nutrients for growing. Do not make me break it down I am way to tired  Now of course just like anything you can ask 4 experts in food and everyone will have a different opinion. Of course TOTW will pitch the food is fine for pups because after all they are in the business of selling dog food. 
It all depends of how your dog does on it I guess, if they do fine then I guess it is ok. I have seen puppies that look in great health and they eat gravy train, lol I think you have several really valid opinions here, this is a good thread.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea it has surpassed my expectations of what I thought I was going to get when asking the question.

Thanks for all the different info guys.

Well I fed Tex 3/4 a cup tonight, and 1 cup to Lola. Both have been asleep since, which as been about 5 hours ago. No need to go out for a bowel movement or anything. I'll keep watching them close, but more then likely go ahead and get the Pacific Stream for Tex for a while.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Everything has already pretty much been covered in this thread. I too feed this food; High Prairie. Love what it does to my dogs' coats, energy, etc. Great food!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I liked the Pacific Stream for my adults, but have never fed it to puppies. Sorry, no help here.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Loca is doing fine on it, she just finished her old bag of food and the change was gradual, but so far so good! Chino has been doing great on it all month *edit* actually its been almost 2 months since we were switching him and stool is minimal for both dogs!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been feeding TOTW Pacific Stream for the last few years with very good result on both puppies and adult dogs. I've never really fed puppy food to any of my dogs.


----------



## Gweetz69 (Oct 18, 2009)

My dogs been on it for a month. She is still finishing puppy stages so i mix it. But i noticed her get leaner, and shiny coat. I thought she was shiny before, now it looks like shes so shiny shes greasy. I love it. Thanks to this site, and threads like this, i tried it. Its not even as expensive as i thought it would be. I forget, but i think it was less then NUTRA. Also the lady at the store recommended that you change between all three differnt kinds of TOTW. She said because they have different types of protein it is good for your dog to get the slightly different nutrients. I started with the wetlands, with fowl quail, duck turkey. Good stuff! i recommend it to anybody with any dog.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

What do you guys find better High Prairie or Pacific Stream or Wetlands? And Why?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I've gone through 2 15lbs of the wetlands formula, my dogs reacted to it great and I've noticed a shinier coat on Tex, and more muscle build in Lola already.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> What do you guys find better High Prairie or Pacific Stream or Wetlands? And Why?


Im on High Prairie I wouldnt know about the other two cuz im stickin to what works!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea thats how I feel Oz, but am wondering if there would be a benefit to switching among the other formulas.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah Ive wondered too but won't switch unless I see something I want changed... Theyre essentially all well balanced, just really depends on what you want to feed as your protein source


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Theyre essentially all well balanced, just really depends on what you want to feed as your protein source


Exactly.

The High Prairie is the best out of the three for adult APBT's but it all comes down to the dog and how they do. The first two ingredients are whole meats not just meals and are ones that are easy on the stomach making it very digestible as a source of protein. Right now Crash is still a pup so I have him on the lesser of the three being the Pacific Stream. Not that its a bad food but it has less ingredient levels found in flat out adult stages food,... they really are all the best of the best in my eyes and very well balanced but even as a all life stages I feel the HP is a bit to much for some pups giving the fact the first two ingredients are such good sources of protein and so highly digestible. Now with it getting colder and colder I mix it with the Wetlands to add more fat.


----------



## sandman221 (Dec 7, 2009)

i have a buddy who gets a bag of each and mixes them together and his dogs look awesome. i just changed about a month or so ago and love it. i also feed 50% raw. im feeding the wetland right now but might try the 3 mixed to see how it goes.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sandman221 said:


> i have a buddy who gets a bag of each and mixes them together and his dogs look awesome. i just changed about a month or so ago and love it. i also feed 50% raw. im feeding the wetland right now but might try the 3 mixed to see how it goes.


If you have good results, I would stick to one or the other. All are good formulas, but go with what works for your dogs. Also, raw and kibble have different digestion rates, so don't feed a mix of both. You not only lose some of the nutrients that your dog needs, but you can cause some GI problems down the road.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i've tried all of them, i didn't care much for the wetlands one i noticed some especially icky farts coming around, i've had the best results with the high prairie and i like the ingredients the best as well.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> If you have good results, I would stick to one or the other. All are good formulas, but go with what works for your dogs. Also, raw and kibble have different digestion rates, so don't feed a mix of both. You not only lose some of the nutrients that your dog needs, but you can cause some GI problems down the road.


Correct, it turns the kibble to a paste and can stick to the stomach. But, I think he is talking about mixing the formulas of kibble.

Our store just had a 30% off of everything annual sale. TOTW was the best seller and we sold out of the Pacific stream ( about 20 large bags, 8 medium bags and 12 small bags ) in the first hour and the HP was second to go.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> Correct, it turns the kibble to a paste and can stick to the stomach. But, I think he is talking about mixing the formulas of kibble.
> 
> Our store just had a 30% off of everything annual sale. TOTW was the best seller and we sold out of the Pacific stream ( about 20 large bags, 8 medium bags and 12 small bags ) in the first hour and the HP was second to go.


Well I agree on what effect it has, however take a look at the following paragraph. It does state he feeds 50% raw.. As well as mixing different TOTW formulas.



sandman221 said:


> i have a buddy who gets a bag of each and mixes them together and his dogs look awesome. i just changed about a month or so ago and love it. i also feed 50% raw. im feeding the wetland right now but might try the 3 mixed to see how it goes.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Ooops. I dont know how I slipped on that. I think I should stop flipping between X-Mass shopping online and the forum.:angeldevi


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just switched Bella from blue buffalo grain free chicken to the TOTW lamb. I did it because BB was higher in protein 34% where as the lamb totw is only 25%. She isn't knuckling or anything just didn't want her having any issues down the road. She was doing awesome on the BB but is still doing just as good on the TOTW. Originally her breeders were feeding the high prairie but the protein is to high in that as well. Anyone else feed the lamb and seeing as how this is an older thread is everyone still happy feeding TOTW?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Still feeding TOTW, High Prairie and my dogs still love it and do well on it.


----------



## chicanomarine (Mar 22, 2011)

FYI if you go to costco they are now selling a grain free called "Natures Domain" made by the same company as TOTW but it's only 29.99 for a 35 lbs bag. Switched my dogs on it from TOTW and everything is the same.


----------

